# 686 New Balance 790 vs Thirtytwo Lashed



## Claveler (Jul 8, 2012)

Alright, so what do you think about these boots? I know the Lashed are popular and pretty much nobody has even seen the 686 (although the few reviews I've read have been very positive). I can buy either of these, with the 686s being 50% cheaper than the Thirtytwos.

Using actual numbers, the question is: Are the Lashed $70 better than the 790s?

I'd still have to pay shipping to Chile, so the price difference is more like $200 vs $130 ($60 dollar shipping is a bitch)

Any comments?


----------

